# Sad news from us



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Everyone.
I just wanted to let you know that we have been DR for the transfer of our blast.

Caroline has been an angel again, and wanted to do this, sadly our blast never made the thaw  , we are very sad, as this is the end of the road for us, we won't be doing treatment anymore.

We need time to heal, and see what happens.

Take care everyone
Love Jo
x x x


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh Jo 

I am so sorry hun  I just don't know what to say.

Caroline is so brave !!  You have been wonderful.

Big huggles to you all.

T xx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Jo ... i'm sorry to hear this,  sending all of you huge hugs


----------



## surromummyuk (Oct 4, 2007)

i am very sorry to hear this hun
love nicXX


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

Dear Jo,
I am heart broken to read this.....I cant imagine how devestated you must be feeling... we are all so helpless and it is so sad...... thinking of you BIG HUGS
Sam
xx xx xx


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

Dear Jo & Paul

I am so very sorry to hear your sad news.. Life is so unfair..

Look after yourselves  

Roz
xx


----------



## SuziT (Aug 18, 2007)

my heart goes out to you  take carexx


----------



## Jaq (Sep 23, 2003)

Oh Jo, I'm so sorry   Don't really know what I can say that will help, but sending huge   to you, Paul and Caroline. Thinking of you all.
Take care and look after yourself hun.
Love Jaq


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I am so sorry Jo


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Jo,

I am so sorry to read this news - But i must say i am in total awe of how you handle everything 
You had all this going on and still ran to raise funds for us all on here 

    

xxxx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Jo - I can only echo what the others have said - I am thinking of you and sending hugs 

I think you are all incredibly brave and strong  

Lots of love
Jen xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

So sorry to read your news


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Dearest Jo & Paul,

So very sorry to hear your news sweetheart ((((((hugs))))).

Laine xx


----------



## lisabelle (Nov 14, 2005)

Jo, my wonderful friend, I am devestated for you all.  You are a truly remarkable and inspirational woman, I cannot believe this has happened.  I am here for you anytime.  I will Pm you soon.  Thanks for your kind words in your last PM.

Big hugs and kisses

Lisa xx


----------



## Fruitbat24 (Nov 6, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear your news.  I wish you the best of luck in making the right decision for you.

Love Sabreena


----------



## janeo1 (Sep 27, 2006)

Jo & Paul

So sorry to hear this news, my heart goes out to you all.  

Jane xx


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Dear Jo and Paul
such sad news for such a wonderful, lovely couple 
Thinking of you both and sending much love and hugs  
Take care
Gayn
XX


----------



## sk (Dec 6, 2004)

So sorry to hear this news.
karenx x


----------

